# BMQ Civilian clothing question



## B-radical (4 Nov 2006)

In my joining instruction booklet that i got at my enrollment, it states that i need to bring "Casual dress shirt with collar (short sleeve permitted in summer)" Im not sure exactly what they are looking for. Do they mean a long sleeved, buttoned all the way down the front dress shirt like you would wear with a tie, or more towards a polo shirt type deal. I am starting in november, so i assume from the "short sleeve permitted in summer" that they will have to be long sleeved. Any help would be awesome.

Also in the same breath,  i was told not to bring most of the stuff on the Personl Items List, ie laundry detergent, shaving cream, shoe shine kit, etc. because you can get it all at Canex when you get there and not have to lug it all though the airport. Is it easier/cheaper to get it at home, or when i get to base, and will i have time to go get these items?


Thanks


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Nov 2006)

Casual Dress shirt usually means a button up shirt.

Who told you not to bring the stuff on the list?

If it says bring it, bring it.


----------



## Trinity (4 Nov 2006)

Don't assume you are going to get time to buy anything at the Canex, i.e. toothbrush, soap, shoe polish


----------



## CallOfDuty (4 Nov 2006)

I brought exactly what was on the list when I went to St. Jean back in Feb, and when I got there, I noticed that half the people in my platoon showed up wearing jeans and a T-shirt.  There was nothing said to any of them. 
   Cheers 
Steve


----------



## patrick666 (4 Nov 2006)

Do what they say. If they say to bring those materials then bring them. You may have to spend a few uncomfortable hours with heavy luggage but you will also be prepared and ready as opposed to having to spend time in the Canex looking for items you should have already brought. 

Best of luck.


----------



## SoF (4 Nov 2006)

B-radical said:
			
		

> because you can get it all at Canex when you get there and not have to lug it all though the airport.



I suppose you could....or you could go to walmart and get all your personal stuff rather than spending twice as much at the canex. For civie clothes bring something comfortable that you wouldn't mind wearing for couple days incase you havn't been issued kit yet.


----------



## spud (5 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Don't assume you are going to get time to buy anything at the Canex, i.e. toothbrush, soap, shoe polish



You know, this is good advice but has anyone ever heard of recruits not getting a chance to pick up what they need at the Canex? I haven't. What's the chances that large groups of people so diverse in age, education, geography,skills, abilities and common sense all showing up with the required items?

Hmmm, probably not very good.....still good advice, don't assume anything. 

potato


----------



## Trinity (5 Nov 2006)

Thank you Spud... glad someone picked that up

Not to mention... last time I checked they evaluate who
has what kit/etc.. it's the first way to evaluate if you followed
orders.  You were told to bring XYZ... did you?

I got hammered for being not prepared on my JLC for not
having NBCW detector kit.. yet I had everything else and was
deemed to have been "not prepared" for course.

Always be prepared... because you never know how much free
time you have.... or how the course will play out.  Freetime
is a luxury and last time I checked... everyone gets Confined to barracks.


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Nov 2006)

Yes...maybe you will be able to go to the Canex....maybe they'll go as a course...

But maybe it won't be until 3 days into the course. And if you didn't have any shaving cream?


----------



## tlg (5 Nov 2006)

I just spent 140 on a suit. It's the most I've ever spent on two articles of clothing. Now I look REAL classy. I should have bought a suit a long time ago.


----------



## startbutton (5 Nov 2006)

I know that you will have a chance to go to the canex in the first few days on crse ,because that's when the guys get to lose their hair (barber) and you will have to get the stuff you need on the list and only that stuff  . And as SOF said better to get it at home where it's probably cheaper and the canex doesn't have a wide selection of choices so if you a particular brand of laundry soap better to get at home and bring it instead of finding out they don't carry it


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Nov 2006)

The worst is being the last guy on ground after 3 courses have already raided the Canex...then you get stuck with the spongebob squarepants toothpaste.


----------



## Sparkplugs (5 Nov 2006)

Wait for the laundry soap, there's the certain sized bottle of tide that fits just nice in your locker.  Lots of the things on that list you will bring, and then have to re-buy anyway.  All part of the game.  They'll make you re-buy lots of stuff so your whole platoon has the same standard.  Usually a few days in, you'll get a 40 minute period to go into the Canex 3 at a time to buy your stuff.  They'll have, oh yes, another list for you.  Make sure you pick up a field message pad or two, they're great to fit in your combat pants pockets, and are perfect for taking notes at the nightly orders group meetings.  You also might have to buy new undies so they're all the same for inspection.  

Most people wear polo shirts and khaki's or dress pants.  Some wear jeans, yes, but I wouldn't risk that on the chance that you get the staff who are totally going to jack you up for it.  Bring jeans to wear for your 5th weekend, when you get to escape (if you're good), but wear nicer stuff for the first couple of days until you get your kit.

And bring Swiffer cloths, hide them in your toiletry bag or something, they're a godsend for 5 mins before inspections, for those random dust bunnies that attack 3 seconds before staff wipes their hand across your desk and screams, "OH GOD, DUST!  NOW YOU GOT MY HAND DIRTY!"

Have fun, it was a blast!   ;D


----------



## SoF (5 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> The worst is being the last guy on ground after 3 courses have already raided the Canex...then you get stuck with the spongebob squarepants toothpaste.



LOL......

Swiffers are a good idea but you can buy a generic brand of dust cloths just as good as swiffers at walmart for alot cheaper (forget the name but it's in a blue box). Also clorox wipes really come in handy. Wait till you get your kit issued then buy them at the canex and hide them in your ruck sack.


----------



## Trinity (5 Nov 2006)

SoF said:
			
		

> Wait till you get your kit issued then buy them at the canex and hide them in your ruck sack.



Petawawa...  P-50  Leadership building...

2nd floor north side...  supply room.....

We had a hole in the wall to hide all our supplies we weren't supposed to have.
Mop and glow and mops for it.. did wonders for the floors.

Also.. I used my car   but we could park close by.

What ever you do.. don't get caught  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Nov 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> You also might have to buy new undies so they're all the same for inspection.



huh....

Red panties for everyone!

I actually enjoyed messing with the staff during inspections.

"Spongebob squarepants toothpaste...WTF? Do you actually use this, Cpl Des?"

"Yes MCpl....it's bubble-licious"

Or having my watermelon no tangles no tears shampoo...in a bottle shaped like a fish...that was fun


----------



## SoF (6 Nov 2006)

At basic we were allowed to have different coloured underwear (ex. grey, white, black) but it had to be the same style. I rarely used my shampoo at basic, seeing as how I had a shaved head and not wanting to be in a very cold shower longer than I have to. 

Little tip for the newbies; don't be too chatty in the heads right after dinner (it's not a leasure $hit), others want to make use of the facilities as well.


----------



## boehm (6 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> huh....
> 
> Red panties for everyone!
> 
> ...



I prefer to use Baribie toothpaste featuring fun Barbie graphics that encourage kids to brush! 



			
				SoF said:
			
		

> At basic we were allowed to have different coloured underwear (ex. grey, white, black) but it had to be the same style. I rarely used my shampoo at basic, seeing as how I had a shaved head and not wanting to be in a very cold shower longer than I have to.
> 
> Little tip for the newbies; don't be too chatty in the heads right after dinner (it's not a leasure $hit), others want to make use of the facilities as well.



Possibly a stupid question, but why not just put out the issued underwear for inspection?


----------



## SoF (6 Nov 2006)

boehm said:
			
		

> Possibly a stupid question, but why not just put out the issued underwear for inspection?



Boehm, this was reserve bmq; we weren't issued any underwear.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Nov 2006)

SoF said:
			
		

> Boehm, this was reserve bmq; we weren't issued any underwear.



So was Boehms...and mine for that matter. I had issue underwear


----------



## SoF (6 Nov 2006)

Well you convinced me to write a letter to NRTD Borden..."Where's my free underwear!!!" ;D I bought some boxer briefs before arriving at basic; nice and easy to fold 4x4.


----------



## boehm (6 Nov 2006)

As a reservist you are entitled to 5 pairs of unisex issued underwear, women also get an allowance to buy bra's. 

I say, demand your free underwear! They are tres comfy!


----------



## SoF (6 Nov 2006)

boehm said:
			
		

> As a reservist you are entitled to 5 pairs of unisex issued underwear, women also get an allowance to buy bra's.
> 
> I say, demand your free underwear! They are tres comfy!



Free underwear is nice, I won't argue with that. However, I'm more pissed off over the fact that I didn't receive a 2nd set of parade boots on basic. There were guys who had 2 pairs issued to them at basic and I got none   I ended up having to use my points to get a 2nd pair.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Nov 2006)

Done.


----------

